# Monopoly For iPad Coming



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY! I love Monopoly


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh! Now that is just too cute. I may have to pop and buy this game.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I picked up Monopoly for my iPhone when it was 99 cents over Thanksgiving. It's addicting and very cool :-0


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you play against the computer?  I've seen several games that I like, but you have to play online against other people, and I don't want to do that (or don't have wi-fi available, etc.).


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

You can play against the computer, online or pass it around to up to four players. It's such a fun way to  play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this available now? The only one I see in the App store looks like an iPhone version?

EDIT: I did find this article about it...
http://www.padgadget.com/2010/12/04/monopoly-classic-for-ipad-coming-before-christmas/comment-page-1/

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

It's here! Monopoly for iPad was released this morning: 



. It's $9.99, so I'm going to wait until the price comes down. I'm thinking since it's brand new, and right before Christmas, etc., the price may drop with pre-Christmas sales. If not and my family's around and wants to play, I'll probably pick it up anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As everyone with AppShopper probably knows, the price for Monopoly dropped today to $4.99!  Yay!!!!!!  Got it!

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Woo-hoo!  I've been waiting for it to drop!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too! I've already been playing when I should be finishing a commission quilt...

Here's the link
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/monopoly/id337021781?mt=8#

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I play the Monopoly for iPad and HATE the shake to roll.  This one looks like they got rid of that feature, thank goodness.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been playing the iphone version on my ipad (picked up for 99 cents back when I first got my ipad), but shelled out for the new version.  The graphics are impressive, too busy if anything.  There are some improvements, it was definitely worth the five bucks!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

It's rather addicting! Except that I really messed up and traded Broadway. Duh. I didn't understand the process I guess.


----------

